# الحب والزواج في العهد الجديد



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الحب والزواج في العهد الجديد

بقلم : أ. نبيلة توفيق





    لا شك أن الحب الذي تتوافر فيه العناصر الإيجابية الواعية يأخذ خطواته نحو تحقيق الزواج السعيد، وفي كلمة الرب نجد أن كلمة الحب في العهد الجديد تستخدم أساساً للتعبير عن حب البذل مثل المحبة الإلهية للبشرية إذ بذل أبنه من أجل أن يعطينا حياة، أي الحب الذي يجد سعادته في إسعاد وبذل النفس لمن يحب .. ومنذ البدء رأى الله إنه ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحده، فصمم الله الزواج لأجل الرفقة والالتزام المتبادل بالمحبة التي تدفع كلا الشريكين إلى بذل النفس, ونجد تعبيرها الطبيعي في الإتحاد الجنسي أو أن يصيرا الاثنين جسداً واحداً. وكلما سما معرفتنا لغاية الله الأصلية من الزواج والعائلة ندرك قدسية الزواج.  وقد أوصى الرب يسوع في الموعظة علي الجبل علي هذه العلاقة إذ رفض الزنا وجعل عقابه شديداً راسماً حدوداً للطلاق إلا لعلة الزنا "ما جمعه الله لا يفرّقه الإنسان" .. ليجعل من بيوتنا بيوت يظللها الحب إذ إن أساسها مبني على الصخر لا الرمال ليستطيع  كل من الطرفان مواجهة العواصف والأعاصير التي قد تواجه علاقتهما وصار مفهوم الزوجة الواحدة هو السائد في العهد الجديد. أي حب وإخلاص كامل للمحبوب.
أول مرة في العهد الجديد نقرأ فيها عن "العريس والعرس" كانت في إنجيل متى 15:9عندما اعترض تلاميذ يوحنا على التلاميذ بأنهم لا يصمون فقال لهم يسوع: " هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ بَنُو الْعُرْسِ أَنْ يَنُوحُوا مَا دَامَ الْعَرِيسُ مَعَهُمْ؟ ". كما قال يوحنا عن مجيء الرب يسوع من بعده " مَنْ لَهُ الْعَرُوسُ فَهُوَ الْعَرِيسُ، وَأَمَّا صَدِيقُ الْعَرِيسِ الَّذِي يَقِفُ وَيَسْمَعُهُ فَيَفْرَحُ فَرَحًا مِنْ أَجْلِ صَوْتِ الْعَرِيسِ. إِذًا فَرَحِي هذَا قَدْ كَمَلَ. " يوحنا29:3 .. وأوضح الرب يسوع في مواقف كثيرة اهتمامه بقدسية هذه العلاقة  فنراه في عرس قانا الجليل يبارك علاقة اثنين صارا جسدا واحدا ويجري معجزة تحويل الماء إلى خمر. ومن خلال مثل العذارى اللواتي خرجن لملاقاة العريس نلمس أيضا قدسية الزواج حين يشبه العرس بملكوت السموات. ومن ناحية أخرى نجد بولس الرسول أيضا يعطي للزواج درجة سامية جداً حين يربطه مع علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة ويصف العهد بين الرجل والمرأة على أنّه صورةً للعهد بين المسيح والكنيسة.  "هذا السر عظيم؛ ولكني أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة" (أف 21:5-32).
لا شك أن أحد أهداف الزواج هو إشباع الرغبات الجنسية لأنه كثيراً ما يصعب الوقوف في وجه التجارب الجنسية، ولذلك على الأزواج والزوجات ألا يمتنع أحدهما عن الآخر بل على كل منهما سد حاجات ورغبات الآخر وهذا ما أوصى به بولس الرسول " وَلكِنْ لِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا، لِيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتُهُ، وَلْيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ رَجُلُهَا. لِيُوفِ الرَّجُلُ الْمَرْأَةَ حَقَّهَا الْوَاجِبَ، وَكَذلِكَ الْمَرْأَةُ أَيْضًا الرَّجُلَ" كورنثوس الأولي2:7و3
أما من ناحية الطلاق والزواج ثانية نجد الكتاب المقدس واضح في هذا الأمر، حيث مأذون لهما على أساسين:
 أولهما أن يطلق الشريك إذ كان مذنبا بفجور جنسي .. وثانيهما يمكن للمؤمن أن يسلم بهجر شريكه غير المؤمن له, إذ رفض هذا الأخير الاستمرار في العيش معه. إلا أن الأذن في الحالتين ممنوح بتعابير سلبية أو ممانعة. وإذا ألح غير المؤمن على الترك ففي هذه الحالة فقط يكون المؤمن غير مقيد. وذلك في رومية1:7-3 وكذلك في كورنثوس الأولى10:7و11. يقول أنه إذا فارقت زوجة رجلها فلتبث غير متزوجة أو لتصالح رجلها .. كما أنه لا يسمح للمرأة المسيحية أن تتزوج رجلا غير مسيحي, وإذا شاءت فهي حرة بمن تريد ولكن هذا الزواج لا يكون منتميا إلي الرب وذلك في كورنثوس الثانية14:6
إن الكتاب المقدس ينظر إلى الزواج كميثاق, ومع أنه بين كائنين بشريين إلا أنه بمثابة "عهد الهي" أسسه الله وشهد عليه ووثقه بالمحبة الباذلة .. إلا إن كثير من الأفكار البشرية تخلط بين المحبة والشهوة وهذا وما أدركه الرسول بولس في مجتمع مدينة كورنثوس التي كان يسودها الفجور والوثنية .. ومازال معناها يختلط على الناس إلى يومنا هذا, فالمحبة البشرية الجسدية مهما كانت صادقة, لا تدوم للنهاية, فهي باقية ما بقى تبادل المصلحة فيها. وأما المحبة التي مصدرها شخص الرب يسوع المسيح فهي تختلف تماما, فالحبّ بين الرجل والمرأة في الزواج هو علامةٌ تحقّق حضور الله وأمانته اللتين ظهرتا ظهوراً نهائياً في يسوع المسيح. وبالتالي فالزواج والأسرة ليسا صورةً ورمزاً لطبيعة الكنيسة وحسب، بل يسهمان بالحريّ إسهاماً مميزا ًوفاعلاً في بنيان الكنيسة. "وهكذا يصير الزواج المسيحي رمزاً حقيقياً للعهد الجديد والأبديّ الذي عُقد في دم المسيح"​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*جميل جدا جدا يا النهيسى*
*ميرررررررسى ليك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا

لمرورك الغالى

الرب يكون معاكم
​


----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا  اخي النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


شكرا

أختنا الغاليه

للمرور الروووعه

العدرا معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا  اخي النهيسى
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


منتهى الشكر أخى كليمو

مرور جميل

الرب معاكم​


----------

